#  Chat Ecke >   Wie trinkt ihr euren Kaffee? >

## Silas183

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mal rumfragen wie ihr den alle euren Kaffee trinkt (wenn denn überhaupt  :Zwinker: )!
Persönlich trinke ich zwar sehr viel Kaffee, aber dafür ist auch die halbe Tasse voll mit Milchschaum!
Meine Freundin nennt mich sogar schon verrückt weil ich mir so einen teuren Milchaufschäumer angeschafft habe:   :s_thumbup: 
Und wie trinkt ihr euren?  :Grin:

----------


## Nira

Hallo!
Also ich trinke nur eine Tasse Kaffee am Tag und das auch nur im Büro. Aber genau wie du liebe ich meinen Kaffee nur mit Milch und Schaum. Ich muss mir glücklicherweise nicht so einen teuren Aufschäumer kaufen, da wir eine Maschine im Büro haben.  :Smiley:

----------


## anjata

Milch und Schaum gehört auf keinen guten Kaffee  :Shocked:  wenn man allerdings nur irgendeinen To-Go-Kaffee oder heißes Wasser mit Geschmack trinkt wie leider so viele heutzutage, macht es auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Trinke ihn selbst auf jeden Fall schwarz.

----------


## mikit

mit Milch

----------


## Tioner

schwarz wie die Nacht  :Smiley:

----------


## LisaM

Zu Hause trinke ich mit Milch und Zucker, aber beim Italiener gibt es echten Cappuccino mit Nuss-Sirup. 
Wenn es dir mit Milchschaum schmeckt, ist doch alles bestens - viel Spaß.

----------


## bronchitosaurus

ein bissl Milch und rein in die Luke

----------


## Läuft

Mit allem drum und dran  :Grin:

----------


## Kluger

Mit ganz viel warmer Milch!  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Lucasch

Jetzt bald wieder zur Weihnachtszeit darfs auch gerne ein Schuss Zimt sein im Kaffee

----------


## juce

Schwarz ohne Zucker

----------


## EdithMueller

Mit Milch und Zucker. Am liebsten mit Milchschaum.

----------


## Yvonne0610

mit Milch  :Smiley:

----------


## Lukes

Ich trinke  nicht so viel Kaffee,wenn dann Löslichen,ab und an,wenn es so im Winter ist
und ich draußen bin,gebe ich schon mal einen kleinen schuß Rum dazu.

----------


## ElkeB

So wie man den Kaffee mit seinem wahren Charakter schmeckt: schwarz!

----------


## victoriaa

Seit drei Monaten (und anraten des Docs) nur noch Schwarz und auch nur einmal pro Tag. Am Wochenende gar nicht.

----------


## alia88

> Hi Leute!
> Ich wollte mal rumfragen wie ihr den alle euren Kaffee trinkt (wenn denn überhaupt )!
> Persönlich trinke ich zwar sehr viel Kaffee, aber dafür ist auch die halbe Tasse voll mit Milchschaum!
> Meine Freundin nennt mich sogar schon verrückt weil ich mir so einen teuren Milchaufschäumer angeschafft habe: Philips CA6500/60 Senseo Milk Twister Milchaufschäumer | Milchaufschäumer Test 
> Und wie trinkt ihr euren?

 Milch, Zucker und vieeel Schaum  :Grin:   
Einen Milchschäumer habe ich auch und finde sie eigentlich sehr praktisch, allerdings würde ich nicht so viel für das Ding ausgeben. Habe mir einen billigen von Lidl gekauft, für die Kaffeemaschine habe ich jedoch ziemlich viel hingeblättert. Ich wollte mir ein qualitatives Gerät kaufen und habe es dann online bestellt, nachdem ich einige Erfahrungsberichte durchgelesen habe (hier klicken)

----------


## MichaelJung

Mit Zimt und mit Guarana  :Smiley:

----------


## Themarly

Ich trinke meinen Kaffee immer mit einem Schuss Milch, wechsle hier aber auch öfters mal ab zwischen Soyamilch oder Mandelmilch. Das gibt dem Kaffee einen etwas anderen leicht nussigen Geschmack.  Sehr lecker  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Jula123

> Ich trinke meinen Kaffee immer mit einem Schuss Milch, wechsle hier aber auch öfters mal ab zwischen Soyamilch oder Mandelmilch. Das gibt dem Kaffee einen etwas anderen leicht nussigen Geschmack.  Sehr lecker

 Mit Mandelmilch. Interessant. Sollte ich auch einmal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank!

----------


## annamia

mit aufgeschäumter milch  :Smiley:

----------


## PaulinaH

Ich brauche meine zwei Tassen am Tag und der ist dann mit Milch und ohne Zucker. Ich liebe denn bitteren Geschmack, auch gerne trinke ich Espresso den dann auch ohne Zucker.

----------


## Adana

Dunkel und bitter wie meine Seele!  :Smiley:  
Nein, nur Spaß, ohne Zucker aber etwas Milch muss sein, die Milchmenge je nachdem, wie gut der Tag bisher verläuft oder wie müde ich am Morgen bin. 
lg, Adana

----------


## BerndK

Ich trinke meinen Kaffee mal mit Milch mal ohne Milch, kommt darauf an, ob ich was Starkes brauche und wenn ich extrem sein will kommt dann ein Espresso ins Spiel!

----------


## emil1

Kaffee mit Kokosöl und Eiweißpulver - kann ich nur empfehlen es auszuprobieren!

----------


## GüntherEmmerich

Hi, 
am liebsten mit einem Schuss Milch und 1-2 Löffel Zucker. Ab und an aber auch mal Schwarz, wenn ich da Lust drauf habe. :-) 
MfG

----------


## hustikuss

Mittlerweile bin ich komplett auf Schwarzen Tee mit Milch umgestiegen, habe jedoch erst heute einen Artikel darüber gelesen dass dieser die Aufnahme von Eisen hemmt.
Dennoch für mich die verträglichere Variante zu Kaffee.

----------


## Henryluis

> Kaffee mit Kokosöl und Eiweißpulver - kann ich nur empfehlen es auszuprobieren!

 Kann ich auch nur empfehlen bzw. ist es ein Geheimtipp!!

----------


## MariaJu2003

Mit einem Schuss Sojamilch und etwas Zimtpulver oben drauf. Echt lecker!  :Smiley:

----------


## LenchenRei89

Ich mach mir immer einen Schuss Baileys rein. :-)

----------


## St3n

Ich trinke viel lieber Tee.Ist meiner Meinung nach auch gesünder  :Smiley:  
lg

----------


## LenchenRei89

Ich trinke ihn immer mit viel Milch und Zucker, sodass mein Mann schon seine Späßchen in Restaurants macht und dem Kellner sagt, ich hätte gern eine Milch mit Zucker und etwas Kaffee drin.

----------


## testa

Mit viel Milch.

----------


## Patji

Ich trinke nur selten Kaffee aber wenn dann mit Milch und ohne Zucker oder andere Süßungsmittel. Milch reicht vollkommen aus für den guten Geschmack  :Smiley:

----------


## Annisa

Ich mag den Kaffee nur schwarz. Milch und Zucker passen nicht rein, finde ich. Schmeckt dann irgendwie seltsam.

----------


## MariaJu2003

Am liebsten trinke ich ihn mit viel Milch und Zucker. Deshalb ist Café Latte auch das, was mir am besten schmeckt  :Smiley:

----------


## monika1984

> Mit Mandelmilch. Interessant. Sollte ich auch einmal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank!

 Ich trinke meinen auch mit Mandelmilch - wow, dachte schon ich wäre die einzige  :Grin:  Mein Tipp: man kann Mandelmilch übrigens auch easy selber machen (bin nicht unbedingt bereit die 3 Euro für einen Liter zu zahlen). Ich mach meine Mandelmilch immer nach dieser Anleitung selbst: https://selbstgemachtes.net/mandelmilch-selber-machen/ vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen kaffee-mit-mandelmilch-trinker interessant  :Smiley:

----------


## Tyrial

Mit viel Milch und Zucker  :Zwinker:

----------

